
Mystery of Snowden’s whereabouts deepens - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/snowden-still-unseen-in-moscow/2013/06/27/c162273e-df17-11e2-b2d4-ea6d8f477a01_story.html?tid=rssfeed
======
BrandonSmith
Perhaps a play-by-play is more appropriate for /r/snowden

~~~
PavlovsCat
Yes. Even as someone thinking there's basically two kind of adults, those
shirking their intellectual and political responsibility and those who are
critical of a whole range of issues that tie in with this, I think "still
nothing new" is not really much to talk about. This isn't helping..

